# ID PLEASE



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

1:








2:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

1...cant tell with that picture...maybe a rhom.

2....with those scutes.....looks like a sanchezi. Tail is interesting though..I would heal him up for a while and get another picture.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ive never seen nothin like it how big is he?


----------



## cecil_1249 (Apr 16, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> 1...cant tell with that picture...maybe a rhom.
> 
> 2....with those scutes.....looks like a sanchezi. Tail is interesting though..I would heal him up for a while and get another picture.


1. 第一張 : Grosse 說, 他不確定是 Rhom !! 多貼幾張圖片吧

2. 第二張 : 他猜是紅鰓鑽石 Sanchezi !! 但是不確定, 一樣多貼幾張圖片吧

3. 同時告訴一下它們有幾 cm 大 ???

Hi friend, this guy is from China, and I'am from Taiwan, we do have lots of ppl love piranha.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

哈哈.我看的懂啦.
第一条我鉴定是黑食.但是第二条怎么看也不是红钻.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

#1- rhom #2 i dont know


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

1.Rhomb

2. Sanchezis


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

are these fish legal in china?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> 1.Rhomb
> 
> 2. Sanchezis


 thats what id put my money on, that rhom has a funny shaped head though lol.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1. S. rhombeus
2. Probably S. serrulatus

3. Yes they are illegal in china.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks frank.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Frank. will the second be an Eigenmanni?


----------

